# Yuxin Blue 4x4



## Saransh Grover (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## One Wheel (Mar 25, 2018)

Sorry to bump such an old thread, but I can't find a newer one that fits. Does anybody have a stickerless pink yuxin blue? I just ran across them on theCubicle, and now I'm wondering about swapping out one side with my black stickered one so I end up with a stickerless puzzle that has black and pink instead of orange and red. Just wondering what shade of pink and what the other colors are.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Mar 26, 2018)

asou or wuque is better


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 26, 2018)

1001010101001 said:


> asou or wuque is better


I've never tried a magnetic Aosu, but I used to have a non-magnetic one. I've tried a couple of magnetic Wuques, including Chris Olson's, and just didn't like them nearly as well as my Yuxin Blue.


----------

